# Oil leak near starter motor



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

Mystery oil leak. I am looking for advise as to go further means removing things to get to the leak.
I have oil shooting out at about the rate of 1 quart per 2-3 minutes.
The source is hidden behind the frame, blocked by the front axle and other components, but I can see the stream. It almost looks like it comes out of the starter solenoid.
1997 Nissan hardbody D21.
V-6
Any thoughts?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The oil filter and oil pressure switch are both located above the starter. Great spot to locate those, right?

If the oil filter's o-ring is not sealed, it will leak out there. Also, that oil pressure switch could be something to look into.

Did you do a recent oil change?


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

Thanks. No, those are both clean. The leak is near the starter, but I can't see it, just the stream of oil. The filter and sensor are above the leak.
Is it possible to leak oil from under the starter motor then spray out without ruining the starter? The starter works fine.
Everything is black now. I can pull the starter motor out, but that is a big job with 4x4, and then I won't be able to start the engine to see oil leak….


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

You could have hit a rock or something while out doing 4x4 stuff and caused the oil pan to bend a little.

I can't really tell from where I'm sitting.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Helo,

I recently had a oil leak, that was a stream, like some body ##$$%% out in the yard.
it turned out to be the oil press. switch. the center of the Oil press switch is made of plastic, I tryed to remove the filter to access the press switch ( I have a 97 truck but with the 2.4 liter Eng.). I took the option of having the dealer change it out as they were the only place open that sat, (It happened back in December) 

I'll bet you dollars vs doughnuts that that s what it is.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

by the by, the dealer charged by a buck-twenty five, after I had the truck towed to shop.
That my sound like a lot, but I had to get to work the following day. so Obviously I didnt want to lose a day 's pay, and be getting greasy trying to fix a oil leak. ( my call). you may choose different.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

$125 doesn't sound bad for guaranteed work by the dealership.

I had them install all new fuel injectors in my VG30e about 2 summers ago. It cost me right at $2100. When one injector decided to fail in the fall, I dropped it off, they pulled the entire intake plenum off again, and replaced that one. I'm guessing about 10 hours of labor to pull that intake off (with all the wiring that goes with it) to get to the fuel rail underneath then get it all back together.

I had tried doing it before with rebuilt injectors. It took me most of a week of evenings after work. When I got it back together, it ran like crap. The dealership would not even look at the rebuilt injectors. They insisted on new ones only, at $200 each.

Sometimes, you've got to open that wallet and pay someone who knows WTF they are doing. I'm guessing that smj99smj guy on here falls into that category (knows what he's doing).


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

like you said "" you've got to open that wallet and pay someone who knows WTF they are doing. ""--
or in my case, got a place to get it done.

True that... three or four things are required for a good job.


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

I don't open my wallet for anyone when I can do it myself for free.
Turned out to be the oil pressure switch, or in my case, the line. The previous owner put an aftermarket mechanical oil pressure switch on it, which effectively extended the inside of my crankcase up to the dash board via a thin plastic tube. The tube was cracked and was the source of the leak, yet showed no signs of oil on it. I replaced it with a copper line and protected it with a plastic wiring loom. Really should have put the electronic sensor back in, but that dint happen this day.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, but better late than never.

I thought that must be the issue (Leaking on the Oil Pressure Switch) or in your case the Press Switch line.
going to the Pressure Gauge.

Glad that worked out. I thought real hard about replaceing the (Oil Press Switch ) OPS, myself. rather than the Dealer.

Next time , maybe I'll be able to Replace it my self.


----------



## davidjones (Aug 21, 2015)

When you got serviced your vehicle. There might be some loose nut fitting left. Visit to the dealers as they are much acquainted with its machinery.


----------

